# Время от времени система виснет

## FalloutST

В процессе работы, система виснет, индикатор использования харда горит(почти не мигает), система не отвечает на ввод с клавиатуры. Указатель мыши перемещаяется но еле еле, с задержкой в три - 4 секунды.

Пытался поймать через iotop top, но в момент повторения ситуации оказалось, что обе консоли повисли и не обновляют данные. Диск твердотелый, чтобы его так положить надо гигабайты считывать одномоментно. Ничего подобно нагруженного у меня не стоит. Грешу на хром, возникало только когда он был запущен. Но поскольку он запущен практически всегда... То и тыкать в него пальцем это как пальцем в небо.

Вопрос, как поймать? 

Если у вас есть вопросы, которые помогут диагностировать проблему с удовольствием на них отвечу.

----------

## cyberhoffman

 *FalloutST wrote:*   

> ...индикатор использования харда горит(почти не мигает)...
> 
> 

 

Может, дело в диске. Тогда - проверить на его на ошибки и бэдблоки.

Может, проблема в иксах и видеокарте: пошерстить логи ксорга (dmesg тоже не забыть).

 *FalloutST wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..обе консоли повисли и не обновляют данные.
> 
> 

 

Логи можно ловить с другого компа, подключившись через SSH, например.

----------

## FalloutST

отключил swap наблюдаю, пока полет нормальный вернусь через 5-10 дней

стоит ssd проверять на бедблоки? в случае с ссд не думаю что это логично, они там будут появляться в зависмости от использования диска...

если повис top на втором терминале(alt F2), не думаю ссх что нибудь скажет по сети

----------

## FalloutST

Вылеты повторились... ужос грешу на reiserfs?

----------

## TigerJr

рейсер ещё в ходу? я думал ганс сидит уже давно и код заброшен...

попробуй отключить при монтировании noatime,nodiratime,notail,barrier=flush

может когда будет гореть индикатор - система будет более "вменемой" и даст получить iostat и было бы интересно получить ps чтобы понять какой процесс гадит

P\S

еще не ясно проблема в шине или проблема в количестве операций ввода\вывода, если хард твердый, то может шина...

И если процессы не обновляются, а данные iotop рисует в оперативке перед выводом на экран, можно предположить что процессы чего-то ждут от кого-то

----------

